# Middlesbrough Knitting / Crochet Group



## alysonclark (Jun 30, 2011)

Our next meeting is next Monday 14th May ,6ish till 8 pm .Costa Coffee Teesside Park Stockton .Come along and join us ,for friendly help ,advice and a laugh .Bring along your laterst wip .

Alyson


----------



## jenc1323 (Mar 29, 2011)

I wish you had been a little bit closer, i live in washington tyne and wear.


----------



## alysonclark (Jun 30, 2011)

There are a few people on here from your neck qf the woods,you should try and set up your own group .


----------



## sueappleby (May 13, 2012)

just joined would like help finding patts for school fundraser animal hats and can I come to your next meeting please only live in durham city know middlesbouough well


----------



## alysonclark (Jun 30, 2011)

Of course you can come , you are very welcome .


----------



## alibee (Apr 13, 2012)

Will be worrking then but hope to join you on a future date


----------



## alysonclark (Jun 30, 2011)

We would love to see you


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

I wish your group had been around when I was living in Middlesbrough in the 1990s. Hope you all have fun.

Dave


----------



## helen merry (Apr 28, 2012)

me too i'm in sunderland, used to go to a machine knitting group years ago and really loved it. x


----------



## alysonclark (Jun 30, 2011)

We had a lovely evening last night ,a new member joined us .As usual we never stopped talking !!.Our new member has been invited to the Queens garden party at "The Palace " !!! Can't wait to hear all about that .Next meeting May 28th .


----------

